# Chloramphenicol



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
I just wanted to know if I can use chloramphenicol safely as I am only 5 weeks pregnant. I have had a gunky eye in the mornings for the last 5/7 plus and it isn't getting better. Thanks for your help,
Sparkley x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sparkley,

Congrats on your pregnancy 

Usually conjunctivitis is self limiting and clears up on its own within about 5-7 days and treatment isn't recommended (apart from handwashing and wiping with cooled boiled water). If it hasn't cleared within a week I'd be inclined to see GP to get accurate diagnosis to check it isn't another eye condition. Also you can't buy chloramphenicol OTC if pregnant as it isn't licensed to sell in pregnancy so you'd have to see the GP anyway to discuss whether it is appropriate or nto for you (not a lot of info on its use in pregnancy so can't say for sure it's okay, although generally topically applied drugs in small amounts are thought to be fine).

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks so much for your advice - getting better now!
Best wishes, Sparkley x


----------

